# Software Update: R15 - (10E8/??/??)



## Earl Bonovich

*Software Update: 10/9/2006*
R15-100 : ??
R15-300 : ??
R15-500 : 10E8

-----
As of right now, I don't have the version numbers for the R15-100 or R15-300

*Please do not post, I got it, I didn't get it posts... *

This release is the first part of a two part update. This release was to update the Disk/HardDrive subsystem. The result of this update will stabalize crashes due to filesystem issues, and improve general performance of the system with regards to the filesystem.

---------
As I have been doing with the HR20 releases... this time around 1 thread to discuss specific items about the release

*Release Notes*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66661

*Previous Version*
104B/10D3 Discussion Issues

The initial discussion
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66609


----------



## dodge boy

I showed 10d4 until thurs. night, then while watchinga recorded show (NCIS), the program froze and the system just rebooted, then i finished watching ncis and went into the list (it was recording My Name is Earl) to start it from the beginning and it froze and rebooted and downloaded software 10d3???? It has been acting funny all weekend (10-5 throught today). Any one else had any problems as of late?


----------



## ApK

Hey...a pure maintenece release! A few version ago, we heard there would be no more of those...good to see they can adapt to reality.

Any heads up on want part 2 has in store?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

ApK said:


> Hey...a pure maintenece release! A few version ago, we heard there would be no more of those...good to see they can adapt to reality.
> 
> Any heads up on want part 2 has in store?


A longer release notes page 

From what I was told, it was broken into two pieces to minimize the risk of such a large update.


----------



## TMullenJr

Are we going to have to wait another 1-2 months for the 2nd half????


----------



## Earl Bonovich

TMullenJr said:


> Are we going to have to wait another 1-2 months for the 2nd half????


No, you shouldn't.
I know the 2nd half is well into it's testing phase


----------



## ApK

Any idea why this appears to be national all at once rather than a slow west to east release?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

ApK said:


> Any idea why this appears to be national all at once rather than a slow west to east release?


They need to get this update completely out there to all systems before they can even consider rolling out the next part.


----------



## thumperr

the link to the dicussion page from homepage, is bad. it double nests the http://


----------



## Earl Bonovich

thumperr said:


> the link to the dicussion page from homepage, is bad. it double nests the http://


Thank you... it is fixed


----------



## Kash76

Is there a way to force this or does everyone get it at the same time?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Kash76 said:


> Is there a way to force this or does everyone get it at the same time?


Your unit will get it automatically when it is available to you.
There is no need to try and force it.


----------



## ISWIZ

Got mine in NC with a simple reset while fixing a stuck progress bar.


----------



## jwd45244

Would there be some reason that a force (02468) would not get the update?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

jwd45244 said:


> Would there be some reason that a force (02468) would not get the update?


Yes... If you box has not been authorized to receive the update, a 02468 will not download it.


----------



## jwd45244

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes... If you box has not been authorized to receive the update, a 02468 will not download it.


OK, then what would cause a box to be authorized or not authorized?


----------



## bjflynn04

Got mine in Virginia just by trying a forced update


----------



## Smthkd

bjflynn04 said:


> Got mine in Virginia just by trying a forced update


I guess you didn't read the beginning post by Earl! Considering your reply!


----------



## qwerty

jwd45244 said:


> OK, then what would cause a box to be authorized or not authorized?


I think the way it works is they "authorize" groups of boxes (historically by region). Once it's "authorized" you'll get it shortly (up to a couple days). Doing a force usually gets it to you sooner rather than later - provided you're "authorized".


----------



## craiga34

Kash76 said:


> Is there a way to force this or does everyone get it at the same time?


I did force today and got the newest realease, weird this is that I didn't get the last realease. Ohwell...things are fairly stable so far, will see later this week how does with a slew of sl


----------



## Earl Bonovich

jwd45244 said:


> OK, then what would cause a box to be authorized or not authorized?


DirecTV's discression...
It is the manor which they can "control" the rollout since basically the update is "seen" by all the boxes since it is in teh data stream.

They authorize boxes to install the update in groupings, so if there is a problem, then can limit the "damage"


----------



## bjflynn04

Smthkd said:


> I guess you didn't read the beginning post by Earl! Considering your reply!


oops sorry


----------



## Kash76

at what point do you enter the code? I tried at welcome and wait just a bit longer and no response. Earl said this won't work but I would like to know for future reference. is there some kind of confirmation?

thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Kash76 said:


> at what point do you enter the code? I tried at welcome and wait just a bit longer and no response. Earl said this won't work but I would like to know for future reference. is there some kind of confirmation?
> 
> thanks


No, there is no confirmation... but it shoudl at least download "something"... it could be teh same version you have, but it should go to the download screen

When the WELCOME screen comes up... hit 02468 one time


----------



## skaeight

So are both parts of this update going to address the the internal Disk/HardDrive subsystem, or might there be added "feature" updates in the 2nd half of the release?

Will either release do anything to address first run/repeats?


----------



## Kash76

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, there is no confirmation... but it shoudl at least download "something"... it could be teh same version you have, but it should go to the download screen
> 
> When the WELCOME screen comes up... hit 02468 one time


Your avatar is getting more scary by the day!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

The 2nd half has a good number of updates... it is not all about the Hard Dirve


----------



## bjflynn04

I thing that I noticed that changed in 10E8 is that audio options has been added to the quick menu. I checked to make sure on my other R15 that has not been updated yet and that one does not have the audio options on the quick menu. Now I wish that the showcases will be moved out of the My Vod quick menu and given its own quick menu and I will be happy.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

bjflynn04 said:


> I thing that I noticed that changed in 10E8 is that audio options has been added to the quick menu. I checked to make sure on my other R15 that has not been updated yet and that one does not have the audio options on the quick menu. Now I wish that the showcases will be moved out of the My Vod quick menu and given its own quick menu and I will be happy.


Did you check the same program? Maybe it is dynamic..
There was not any user level items changed in this software release


----------



## felickz

ApK said:


> Any idea why this appears to be national all at once rather than a slow west to east release?


It seems that they have a major f' up that needs fixed...

my r15 hasnt turned on for a half a week now, resets and all...

After 4 resets to get to welcome screen i finally got it to update... somehow my box was severely affected by what ever change they had made.. sure hope this fixes it!! i was just about to call D*

On a lighter note my H20 only reset 6 times durring the eagles cowboys game LOL i hate D*


----------



## Earl Bonovich

felickz said:


> It seems that they have a major f' up that needs fixed...
> 
> my r15 hasnt turned on for a half a week now, resets and all...
> 
> After 4 resets to get to welcome screen i finally got it to update... somehow my box was severely affected by what ever change they had made.. sure hope this fixes it!! i was just about to call D*
> 
> On a lighter note my H20 only reset 6 times durring the eagles cowboys game LOL i hate D*


They haven't changed anything since the 10D3 release.
This is the first released software release since then.


----------



## felickz

Earl Bonovich said:


> They haven't changed anything since the 10D3 release.
> This is the first released software release since then.


Seems so but look at this thread where other people are having same type of complaints in the past 2 weeks!! http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66379,

after a force download... i first got updating to 10d3, after a reebot and a force again it says its dl'ing 10e8, and still no change in my software not booting...

after 2 welcome screens it goes black, rec light comes on and power light stays blue i think its dead  no response to hard reset either

It seems the software goes into lala land before it gets a chance to load any of the updated software??


----------



## firered

I have a quick question I am in the pacific stadard time in Sacramento to be excatly. I have the 10D3 version anyone know when the 10E8 will be ready for download cause my R15 is all crappy now sense that 10D3 download?


----------



## jamieh1

bjflynn04 said:


> I thing that I noticed that changed in 10E8 is that audio options has been added to the quick menu. I checked to make sure on my other R15 that has not been updated yet and that one does not have the audio options on the quick menu. Now I wish that the showcases will be moved out of the My Vod quick menu and given its own quick menu and I will be happy.


On my R15 500 I thought I had audio options on the quick menu, but now I do not.
Heres my main quick menu

SETTINGS
KEEP UNTIL...
MY VOD
FAVORITES
PREVIOUS CHANNELS
SEARCH
CALLER ID & MESSAGES
PARENTAL

to get to audio I have to enter into set uo then audio.

there is no audio in the quick menu


----------



## dodge boy

is the RF remote coming in the 2nd half of the update or the "interactive" games?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

dodge boy said:


> is the RF remote coming in the 2nd half of the update or the "interactive" games?


I don't think RF is in this release...
The Interactive Games are not part of the software package, they come down via the SAT stream.

So they are not specifically tied to the software release... I think,


----------



## bjflynn04

Earl Bonovich said:


> Did you check the same program? Maybe it is dynamic..
> There was not any user level items changed in this software release


You are right it is dynamic.


----------



## BattleScott

jamielee said:


> On my R15 500 I thought I had audio options on the quick menu, but now I do not.
> Heres my main quick menu
> 
> SETTINGS
> KEEP UNTIL...
> MY VOD
> FAVORITES
> PREVIOUS CHANNELS
> SEARCH
> CALLER ID & MESSAGES
> PARENTAL
> 
> to get to audio I have to enter into set uo then audio.
> 
> there is no audio in the quick menu


I think 'Audio Options' is only in the quick menu if the program currently showing has available options such as SAP or Dolby Digital. If there are no additional audio options for the program, "Audio Options' is not on the Quick Menu.

Thats how it seems to work on mine on 10D3


----------



## firered

when will pacific coast get the update any one know when it will be released?


----------



## rgraham541

I don't see any R15-300s receiving the update. If any R15-300s have receive the update could you pass along the update number?

Thanks


----------



## jwd45244

OK, I understand that I won't get the upgrade until DTV authorizes my R15-500 to get the upgrade. What I don't understand is why this is taking so long. If this upgrade is so important as a precursor to the next wouldn't DTV want boxes to get it as soon as possible?

I have tried a couple of times to "force" it. I guess I will just wait. The only question I have is how many days/weeks should I wait before I call DTV?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## walters

jwd45244 said:


> OK, I understand that I won't get the upgrade until DTV authorizes my R15-500 to get the upgrade. What I don't understand is why this is taking so long. If this upgrade is so important as a precursor to the next wouldn't DTV want boxes to get it as soon as possible?


Be careful what you wish for. The people getting it now are pretty much testing it for us.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

rgraham541 said:


> I don't see any R15-300s receiving the update. If any R15-300s have receive the update could you pass along the update number?
> 
> Thanks


From what I have been told the R15-100 and the R15-300 already had this update as part of the previous builds.... The R15-500 needed the update still.


----------



## walters

Earl Bonovich said:


> From what I have been told the R15-100 and the R15-300 already had this update as part of the previous builds.... The R15-500 needed the update still.


Wait. What you were told earlier is that a given pair (or, now, triple) of software releases for the different hardware platforms were considered equivalent. So which is it?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

walters said:


> Wait. What you were told earlier is that a given pair (or, now, triple) of software releases for the different hardware platforms were considered equivalent. So which is it?


Functionally equivilent on the GUI level. Top Layer of the software.

This particular release 10E8, is effecting the bottom layer that communicates with the Drive and how it is accessing and storing the data.

Each of the three models have slightly different chip sets, that require different drivers in some cases.


----------



## troop72

I reported numerous issues with my *(purchased prior to 1/1/06 and therefore owned) *R15-500 and ver 10D3 in the old software release thread.

I wired the fan to run constantly and did numerous resets and reformats -- I even resorted to removing and running mfgr utilities on the hard drive (which _did_, in fact, find and correct some bad sectors.)

The R15-500 DVR capability was essentially inoperative under 10D3 and now with 10E8 it appears to be back to pre-10D3 functionality at least. In retrospect it appears that 10D3 broke it and now 10E8 fixes it.

Q1. Does anyone concur with this assessment?

I made numerous tech support calls and even called customer retention to see what they could do. The best they offered when I said I was seriously considering switching to Dish was to lease me a replacement in turn for that 24 month committment (with no $99 fee). I told them I did not want 24 more months of the same issues I had been experiencing with the R15.

Q2. What do you think my prospects are of getting 2 months credit for DVR service for the 2 months the DVR would not work?


----------



## qwerty

I'd have to say no. I had no "new" problems under 10D3.

As for getting two months of service, who knows? The squeaky wheel gets the grease. I'm sure you could get two months of DVR fee's, though.


----------



## troop72

qwerty said:


> I'd have to say no. I had no "new" problems under 10D3.


You are indeed fortunate. Can I ask what hardware manufacturer you have?

(See Earl's post #43 a few back in this thread.)


----------



## qwerty

I have a 300 & a 500, but I was referring to the 500.

However, just after I posted, I had my first lock up in about three months (with 10E8)!


----------



## Lantian

when will the 2nd part be out?


----------



## Larry Daughtrey

10E8 here and mine locked up for 5 minutes while I was trying to FF. 
Nice!


----------



## Wolffpack

Earl Bonovich said:


> Each of the three models have slightly different chip sets, that require different drivers in some cases.


Do you have any idea why they would then add a third manufacturer that demands yet another version of the software? This makes absolutely no sense to me.


----------



## Upstream

Wolffpack said:


> Do you have any idea why they would then add a third manufacturer that demands yet another version of the software? This makes absolutely no sense to me.


What really makes no sense is why they would have different manufacturers making the same machine to different specifications.

Any potential savings they might get on the cost of materials would be offset by much higher costs in quality control, testing, support, and software design/support.


----------



## dodge boy

I noticed last night I was adding SL's and my I would get the ToDo list full message if I tried to add SL's through the "Search" and pushed record, but if I hit select on the name of the show in the list where if puts the shows when doing a search, the hit select again onthe record action and went to series and told it record series it would make room for it in the ToDo list. Not perfect but an improvement none the less.


----------



## ApK

Upstream said:


> What really makes no sense is why they would have different manufacturers making the same machine to different specifications.
> 
> Any potential savings they might get on the cost of materials would be offset by much higher costs in quality control, testing, support, and software design/support.


You know the jokes about the defense department's $300 hammers and $400 toilet seats? The reason a lot of military gear is so expensive is because every physical specification must be met to a high tolerence in order to mount safely, have guarenteed performance specs, be immediately interchangable, etc.

By just defining fuctional requirments and loose tolerences for details, manufactures can take advantage of savings on toolings and components, and consumer goods are able to be designed and sold for (unrealisitically) low prices.

The fact that all the models seem to perform about the same and have the same problems, and can be given away for free, suggest that the strategy works just fine.

You can be absolutely certain that if the strategy was costing them more money in testing, support, or anything else, they WOULD NOT DO IT.


----------



## walters

Upstream said:


> Any potential savings they might get on the cost of materials would be offset by much higher costs in quality control, testing, support, and software design/support.


Good thing for them they don't do any of those


----------



## Upstream

APK --

Military gear must meet very tight and very tough specifications ... thus the high cost. I don't think it is necessary for DTV to specify that the R15 must withstand a bomb blast.

I'm glad you have enough faith in DTV to believe that they have correctly identified the most cost-effective strategy as the one that requires that they develop three different versions of the same software for the same machine works. 

Based on my experience, I don't have that level of trust. At a company I used to work for (which incidentally happens to be a manufacturer of DTV receivers), I saw multiple instances where bad decisions were based on product manufactured cost instead of total cost. I spent many long meetings explaining how proposed "low-cost" solutions ignored all of the costs outside the factory and warehouse, and actually cost the company more.


----------



## ApK

Upstream said:


> APK --
> 
> I'm glad you have enough faith in DTV to believe that they have correctly identified the most cost-effective strategy


I don't, but this is not exclusive to DTV. It's a proven practice across many industries, especially consumer electronic.

That's why there's multiple variations even among items with the same part number in all sorts of things from all sorts of companies from PowerWheel gocarts, to coffee pots to laptop computers.

I'm certain that there are errors where companies jump to do this and it ends up costing them money as you point out, but in general, the industry would not perpetuate the practice unless it made them more money rather than less.
In general, if there's one thing large profit-makign corporations with their teams of acountants know how to do, it's keep money in their pockets.


----------



## redram38

Will it take the update if the R15 is turned Off. I usually turn it off when I am not watching TV
Thx


----------



## bjflynn04

Yes the R15 can receive updates when it is put into standby (turning it off).


----------



## redram38

When my reciever starts after I hit the reset button the first screen that appears says Hello Your Directv reciever is starting up. I keyed in 02468 there. It goes to the almost there screen, then goes black for A few seconds and then goes tp acquiring ifo from the sat. It does not ever go to a downloading screen. Am I doing something wrong on trying to force an update ??


----------



## Earl Bonovich

redram38 said:


> When my reciever starts after I hit the reset button the first screen that appears says Hello Your Directv reciever is starting up. I keyed in 02468 there. It goes to the almost there screen, then goes black for A few seconds and then goes tp acquiring ifo from the sat. It does not ever go to a downloading screen. Am I doing something wrong on trying to force an update ??


What model receiver are you using.

Sometimes the 02468 just doesn't "catch" and you have to try it again.


----------



## redram38

I have the R15-500. I have tried it about 5 times so far this morning and it just won't take. I am keying in the numbers when I see the Hello screen.


----------



## Clint Lamor

redram38 said:


> I have the R15-500. I have tried it about 5 times so far this morning and it just won't take. I am keying in the numbers when I see the Hello screen.


It's just timing then. I know the first few times I tried it I didn't get it once you see the first blue screen hot 02468 and ONLY those and just let it sit. If your timing was good you should get into the download screen.  Just keep trying


----------



## qwerty

Make sure you only press 02468 and nothing else.


----------



## Incog-Neato

I just got a replacement R-15 from DTV (brand new, not recon which really surprised me) for my Tivo DSR6000 that finally died. 

It's an R15-300 -- It came with 102B and immediately upgraded to 104B.


----------



## firered

when will r15 manu 500 in the pacfic coast get this important update? anyone know


----------



## pentium101

redram38 said:


> When my reciever starts after I hit the reset button the first screen that appears says Hello Your Directv reciever is starting up. I keyed in 02468 there. It goes to the almost there screen, then goes black for A few seconds and then goes tp acquiring ifo from the sat. It does not ever go to a downloading screen. Am I doing something wrong on trying to force an update ??


Even though you are entering the sequence on the correct screen, you need to enter it quickly.

When pressing the numbers on the remote, you should not pause for more than 1 to 2 seconds between keypresses. If you enter the code too slow the unit will disregard it as a false entry.

My advice would be to get the remote closer to the unit and press the remote buttons a little faster.


----------



## redram38

pentium101 said:


> Even though you are entering the sequence on the correct screen, you need to enter it quickly.
> 
> When pressing the numbers on the remote, you should not pause for more than 1 to 2 seconds between keypresses. If you enter the code too slow the unit will disregard it as a false entry.
> 
> My advice would be to get the remote closer to the unit and press the remote buttons a little faster.


Thx I finally got it to work this morning. It said downloading new software, but when it finished I was still on the old version. Guess I am not authorized as of yet.
Thx for all the help.

Oh and I may add my R15 is doing pretty well. Aside from the progress bar everything else seems ok. and if you hit the rewind button the progress bar goes to the right spot.


----------



## Bud33

troop72 said:


> You are indeed fortunate. Can I ask what hardware manufacturer you have?
> 
> (See Earl's post #43 a few back in this thread.)


Actually, I think you will find he is in the majority. There are FAR more of us without problems than with. We just tend to keep it to ourselves:grin:


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Earl Bonovich said:


> Functionally equivilent on the GUI level. Top Layer of the software.
> 
> This particular release 10E8, is effecting the bottom layer that communicates with the Drive and how it is accessing and storing the data.
> 
> Each of the three models have slightly different chip sets, that require different drivers in some cases.


Does this mean that the second release is for just of the 500's too. Or is it for everyone? I would assume it was for everyone.


----------



## firered

I havent got the update yet still got 10DE still when will i get this update


----------



## Earl Bonovich

firered said:


> I havent got the update yet still got 10DE still when will i get this update


The 10E8 update is still rolling out.... So no set time on when you will get it.
Sorry


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Wolffpack said:


> Do you have any idea why they would then add a third manufacturer that demands yet another version of the software? This makes absolutely no sense to me.


Sorry... Missed your reply...

I don't know the specifics on the logistics of the manufactures.
Just from a superficial point of view, basically it appears that the manufcatures of the units have some control on how they build the main board and the internal casing.

Layered software basically then:
Hardware,Middle,GUI/logic

Similar how Western Digital and Seagate can both make a 500gb hard drive.
They are not the same on the inside, but the exposed communication protocols are standard.... But the hardware is different, and the firmware is different between the two drives.... just the door into the "middle/firmware" is the same, so the exposed layer (GUI/Logic), can communicate to it.


----------



## Bobman

firered said:


> I havent got the update yet still got 10DE still when will i get this update


Your in CA so you should have it before most others. To get to the east coast where I live, it sometimes takes 4-6 weeks to get here. That means I have about a month more to wait.


----------



## tonyc

Bobman said:


> Your in CA so you should have it before most others. To get to the east coast where I live, it sometimes takes 4-6 weeks to get here. That means I have about a month more to wait.


I received it last night here in Anaheim, So. California, i have 3 R15 -500's so I need to check to see if the other 2 received it.


----------



## carl6

I got 10E8 by a forced download last week on one of my R15's. I did not force the other one, waitiing to see when it would automatically update. It did that overnight last night. I'm west coast - Seattle. So the automatic rollout has begun.

Carl


----------



## anopro

I have the R-15-500 recon unit and still have yet to recieve the update in Chicago. 

Kinda dont want it because after a reset in Setember 2 days after we recived it the unit has never missed a record.


----------



## psweig

anopro said:


> I have the R-15-500 recon unit and still have yet to recieve the update in Chicago.
> 
> Kinda dont want it because after a reset in Setember 2 days after we recived it the unit has never missed a record.


:sure: Don't have it, don't want it.


----------



## Bobman

I agree. I am not sure I want it either as my 2 R-15's are really working well.


----------



## bobnielsen

My R15 wouldn't turn on last night and a reset didn't help. I unplugged it for a minute and after a long wait some of the LEDs flashed. After that it worked fine. The update came in the previous day. Would the update process cause the box to become semi-braindead? Other updates haven't caused any problems.


----------



## carl6

The update shouldn't cause that. However I have two R15's and one of them started playing dead about a month ago. Leave it alone for a day then try to turn it on and nothing Would not respond to either the remote or the front panel power buttons. A reset would bring it back to life, but then the problem would recurr again the next day.

I tried the clear and delete (reformat) reset, and that did not fix the problem.

Then, somewhat out of desperation, I did a forced software download, and it has run perfectly ever since. The software I just happened to get when I did that was 10E8 (about a week before mention of it showed up on this board).

The main point is that reloading the software (as opposed to changing the software version) appears to have been the corrective fix that worked for me. It sure won't hurt anything to give it a try.

Carl


----------



## rdowdy95

I still have 10D3 how do I update. How to I force an update?


----------



## bobnielsen

rdowdy95 said:
 

> I still have 10D3 how do I update. How to I force an update?


Do a reset and when you see the "Welcome" screen, hit 0-2-4-6-8 on your remote control. If you have not yet been scheduled for an update, you will receive the older version.


----------



## troop72

troop72 said:


> Q2. What do you think my prospects are of getting 2 months credit for DVR service for the 2 months the DVR would not work?


Retention gave me $15.00 plus taxes.

The call was very cordial and sort of humorous. I explained that the DVR functions had been broken for two months seemingly due to s/w issues, but were working now, and I wanted a two month DVR service credit.

The CSR sort of gasped (well, maybe more like caught her breath) and very cautiously asked, "Is that _all_ you want?" I don't think she could quite believe that I didn't want something else -- like free lifetime DTV service, $1,000 cash back, and a cure for world hunger (or whatever people are usually pressuring her for...)

I thanked her for her time and wished her a nice day. 

BTW - It is 12 days since 10E8 loaded and my R15-500 unit is still running great - It's almost like 10D3 never happened.:barf:


----------



## Lantian

all i wanna know is when will the second part come out?


----------



## Wolffpack

Lantian said:


> all i wanna know is when will the second part come out?


I don't care so much about when as I do about what. What's part #2 gonna fix....suppose to fix?


----------



## w8ranch

Got R15-500 : 10E8 update on Wednesday the 18th. 

So far it is now recording after totally useless for 2 months of resetting everyday just to get it to turn on and manually record and do nothing else or it would lock up and loose the show I was watching and the one I was recording. All this after reformatting per Directv Rep. and lost 80 hours, some were this seasons pilot episodes.


----------



## saxon2000

So I got my free R15 300 today (thanks for the DVR4U2 tip, guys!) and on install It showed an error message saying it was searching for a signal on tuner 2. I only planned on one input just like my R15 500 that I have which works fine with no error message on the screen. So, we ended up drilling a hole and running an ugly cable down an outside wall which I didn't want to do, but at least I got a free switch out of the deal so I now have three spare outputs to play with! I guess I might look at the stacking deal. Anyone know why the 500 works with one input yet the 300 does not? Ironwood didn't know. (Scheduled between 8 and 12, gets here at 1 PM...)


----------



## Bobman

troop72 said:


> I wanted a two month DVR service credit.


You should have held out.  They sometimes will give a $5 credit for six months if you complain enough. I might seem like I really like the R-15  , which I do, but a few months ago I blasted it royally over all the problems I had.

I got both my R-15's for free with installation and am using them for free besides the single DVR fee.


----------



## ozonedan

I received the update at 3:30 AM this morning in Lake Worth, FL.


----------



## mpitt

ozonedan said:


> I received the update at 3:30 AM this morning in Lake Worth, FL.


Me too here in a North burb of Chicago.

I might be wrong but I think I noticed a change. I don't think the R15 was able to delete an old recording when it was currently recording 2 programs. I did just that now while continuing to record the other 2 programs.


----------



## jwd45244

As others are beginning to report, the midwest is getting this update now. I got mine at 3:30 am EDT today (10-25-06)


----------



## cabanaboy1977

I found out I got it (at least on the one in the bedroom) when I went to bed last night around 11PM. I came up to turn on the R15 and it wouldn't turn on, reset only showed the power light of a sec and then nothing. I had to unplug it, as soon as I plugged it back in it came right to the Downloading new software screen. I thought it was suppose to put the welcome screen up first then go to the download?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

It should have had the welcome screen first... 


Odd..

Anyway... from what I was told yesterday, everyone now should have the 10E8 for the R15-500 series.
This update did not apply to the R15-100 and R15-300


----------



## Bobman

I would recommend that everyone do a full pull the plug reset after getting this update.

Sometimes the updates cause the R-15 to get buggy until a reset.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Earl Bonovich said:


> It should have had the welcome screen first...
> 
> Odd..
> 
> Anyway... from what I was told yesterday, everyone now should have the 10E8 for the R15-500 series.
> This update did not apply to the R15-100 and R15-300


That's what I thought. That is odd.

Now I'm just waiting for the next release


----------



## DragonLady

I am new to this forum, but have found it to be very educational and theraputic (I'm glad I'm not the only one suffering with DirecTV.) I am hoping someone out there has some advice for me. My R15 was pretty useless for a week(no capabilities except basic tv viewing and sluggish changing of channels) until the 10E8 upgrade at 3:28am on 10/25/06. It seems to have fixed all of my problems except for the series link; this function is not working. It had been working until the whole thing crashed and last week. I really don't want to have to tell the landlord I need access to the roof so the tech. can come out on Saturday and "troubleshoot". I'm also afraid they'll just break it again. Can anyone help?? Thanks so much for putting up with a greenhorn!


----------



## mistcove

Bobman said:


> I would recommend that everyone do a full pull the plug reset after getting this update.
> 
> Sometimes the updates cause the R-15 to get buggy until a reset.


did the plug trick and it downloaded it as it came up !
thanks


----------



## Ed Campbell

DragonLady said:


> I am new to this forum, but have found it to be very educational and theraputic (I'm glad I'm not the only one suffering with DirecTV.) I am hoping someone out there has some advice for me. My R15 was pretty useless for a week(no capabilities except basic tv viewing and sluggish changing of channels) until the 10E8 upgrade at 3:28am on 10/25/06. It seems to have fixed all of my problems except for the series link; this function is not working. It had been working until the whole thing crashed and last week. I really don't want to have to tell the landlord I need access to the roof so the tech. can come out on Saturday and "troubleshoot". I'm also afraid they'll just break it again. Can anyone help?? Thanks so much for putting up with a greenhorn!


You may not have enough Guide Info for the series links to be working, yet. Try to look in the Guide to the 2nd week of a program in your Series Links. See if the info is there. It just may take a wee bit longer for everything to populate.


----------



## DragonLady

Thanks for the advice; guess I'll try an exercise in patience next.


----------



## RenHoek

I hate to even post this because I don't want to jinx it, but here goes.

I got the 10E8 update about a week or so ago. Soon after, the unit wouldn't power on. Did the "Pull the plug" reset, and it powered up and came up normally.

Since then, it has actually been doing by series recordings without a hitch. I have NCIS and My Name is Earl set as series links and both were reruns this week (yeah, I know, it is only the 4th or 5th week of the new season and they're already running reruns, but that is a different story). The good part is that the R15 realized they were reruns and didn't record them. All of my other series links were for shows that weren't reruns this week and they all recorded perfectly, including two Colorado Avalanche games.

Now, if they'd just change the search function to only perform the search after you've typed in the entire search string and not try to find shows as you are typing the search string. I've locked up my box three times trying to do a search for a snow that begins with "An" because the stupid thing tries to display every show with "an" in any part of the title. :nono: 

I would love to see them change this so that you type in the word or phrase then press a "Search" button to actually execute the search. (hint, hint).


----------



## jwd45244

non-FOX channels are playing re-runs because of the world series.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

RenHoek said:


> I got the 10E8 update about a week or so ago. Soon after, the unit wouldn't power on. Did the "Pull the plug" reset, and it powered up and came up normally.


Did it do the update after you unpluged it or did it just come right up?


----------



## qwerty

Mine's always been pretty well with SL's on the big networks. It's things like Discovery & Comedy channels that don't do well.


----------



## rdowdy95

Mine still says 10d4 I wonder when I will get this update. I tried to force the update and everything. I live in the Dallas TX area?? Anyone else have the same prob. Another thing my receiver seems sluggush to remote control commands. Used to run faster. Started this with the end of August 10d4 update.


----------



## mistcove

rdowdy95 said:


> Mine still says 10d4 I wonder when I will get this update. I tried to force the update and everything. I live in the Dallas TX area?? Anyone else have the same prob. Another thing my receiver seems sluggush to remote control commands. Used to run faster. Started this with the end of August 10d4 update.


TRY PULL PLUG IS ONLY WAY MY 500 WOULD GET IT !!


----------



## RenHoek

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Did it do the update after you unpluged it or did it just come right up?


Mine did the update on it's own overnight.


----------



## Wolffpack

rdowdy95 said:


> Mine still says 10d4 I wonder when I will get this update. I tried to force the update and everything. I live in the Dallas TX area?? Anyone else have the same prob. Another thing my receiver seems sluggush to remote control commands. Used to run faster. Started this with the end of August 10d4 update.


I believe Earl mentioned earlier that only the -500's are getting this update. The -100's and -300s already have this change in this OS.


----------



## rdowdy95

Okay I finally got that update! More sluggish and slow. Thanks Directv I love you. Also another dumb thing. Is when I press List to see all my shows I recorded the background is black instead of blue? What is up with these sucky updates. Directv sucks!


----------



## Clint Lamor

Did you try resetting the unit as most here suggest?


----------



## archervox

RenHoek said:


> Since then, it has actually been doing by series recordings without a hitch. I have NCIS and My Name is Earl set as series links and both were reruns this week (yeah, I know, it is only the 4th or 5th week of the new season and they're already running reruns, but that is a different story). The good part is that the R15 realized they were reruns and didn't record them. All of my other series links were for shows that weren't reruns this week and they all recorded perfectly, including two Colorado Avalanche games.


Mine works there too, except it still decides, willy nilly, to NOT record a show that it's supposed to record. Yet, the following week's show will record just fine, even though both are new first run episodes. It's very aggravating because you never know when HAL, er, the R15 will decide to "skip."


----------



## Wolffpack

Just ran into a problem I've never seen. Recording one show and watching another. At 5:30 the 5 minute message appears (not at 5:25) and as it appears the R15 switches channels to record a second show. Not waiting for a response. I selected "Do not Change" but I guess that was too late. Boom, live buffer gone.


----------



## Larry Daughtrey

I had the same thing happen today at 2pm.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Wolffpack said:


> Just ran into a problem I've never seen. Recording one show and watching another. At 5:30 the 5 minute message appears (not at 5:25) and as it appears the R15 switches channels to record a second show. Not waiting for a response. I selected "Do not Change" but I guess that was too late. Boom, live buffer gone.


Wierd, would you have been by chance watching the other recording semi-live and the other record had just gotten to the 5:25 mark? I know that's a stab in the dark but I could see the R15 doing that. Some how using the semi-live clock instead of the real one.


----------



## Wolffpack

Nope. I wasn't even aware it was recoding the first show. I had been watching live TV on another channel for about an hour when it issued the message at 5:30 and popped over to the new channel.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I have re-opened and re-stuck this thread... as the F1 release, has been pulled from distribution.

If you have F1 and want to revert back to E8... perform a forced software upgrade.


----------



## Lantian

great news. when will a better release be coming?


anyone notice hitching when viewing recorded proggy's?


----------



## carl6

Just an update on my own problems following 10F1. The one R15 that I installed it on was experiencing a number of problems. After doing another software update, which resulted in getting 10E8 back, that R15 has again become stable and is working reliably again.

I can't specifically say that going from 10F1 to 10E8 made the difference, as I also changed the hard drive, and did a reset-all. However, I did have problems after each of those actions that I am no longer having after getting 10E8 back, so it is likely that it made the difference.

Carl


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Had the issue again where I pay a MyVOD show and it jumps to channel 201. Previous doesn't work to take you back to the MYVOD or the channel that R15 tuner one was on. It does show you that channel for a sec before it switches to 201.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Had the issue again where I pay a MyVOD show and it jumps to channel 201. Previous doesn't work to take you back to the MYVOD or the channel that R15 tuner one was on. It does show you that channel for a sec before it switches to 201.


Happened again last night. Looks like it's time for a reset.


----------



## PlanetBill

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Happened again last night. Looks like it's time for a reset.


I had to reset twice a couple days ago for the same problem. At least we should be allowed to select the channel it jumps to.:lol:


----------



## rgraham541

What is in the works for the R15?


----------



## gomezma1

I have a 300 model. the latest version i have is the 104B. Is there anymore above this one?


----------



## rgraham541

gomezma1 said:


> I have a 300 model. the latest version i have is the 104B. Is there anymore above this one?


That's what I have also...just wondering if anymore updates were in the works.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

PlanetBill said:


> I had to reset twice a couple days ago for the same problem. At least we should be allowed to select the channel it jumps to.:lol:


Very true. I've had it go to 201 and channel 2. It's happened more with channel 201 and hadn't happen in a couple of weeks but I guess the gremlins are back.


----------



## cobaltblue

I was wondering what happened to the Local Channels in the Guide. The channels are gone from that option in my guide. I liked this guide because it was very helpful for setting up the majority of my series links. I have not done a reset at this point, everything else is running as smooth as smooth can be with the R-15. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks...


----------



## Wolffpack

cobaltblue said:


> I was wondering what happened to the Local Channels in the Guide. The channels are gone from that option in my guide. I liked this guide because it was very helpful for setting up the majority of my series links. I have not done a reset at this point, everything else is running as smooth as smooth can be with the R-15. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks...


Locals have always been in my guide. If you do a search do locals come up in the search results?


----------



## cobaltblue

Wolffpack said:


> Locals have always been in my guide. If you do a search do locals come up in the search results?


Wolfpack, sorry I was'nt clearer. In the channel categories like Movie and Events and Sports Channels, my channels in the Local category have disappeared. My locals still appear in All Channels and Custom. I enjoyed being able to work from the Local Channel category list and have them seperate.


----------



## Wolffpack

cobaltblue said:


> Wolfpack, sorry I was'nt clearer. In the channel categories like Movie and Events and Sports Channels, my channels in the Local category have disappeared. My locals still appear in All Channels and Custom. I enjoyed being able to work from the Local Channel category list and have them seperate.


I never looked at those. Interesting. I do have Local Channels selection but selecting it only shows 2 out of 14 local channels.


----------



## walters

I've only tried it once or twice, but I recall the filters producing almost random results for me (a subset of channels that should match followed by a bunch of channels that should not match).


----------



## sheridan1952

I never noticed that before, probably because I never used that menu selection. But I just checked, and out of over a dozen channels available locally, only ONE is listed. 

I don't see any way to set that.


----------



## Wolffpack

Ironic isn't it? It takes us two clicks of a button to get to the guide and we have to bypass a filter that doesn't even work. Software engineering and testing at it's best. :biggthump 

Not sure if anyone noticed that the filtered guide simply repeats as you page through it. Most don't start with the lowest numbered channel and if you keep paging down it will keep recycling through the channels. Heck, I'm not sure any of the developers at DTV even tried using this feature that they felt was so important we needed an extra button press to say "we want to see all channels".


----------



## walters

I get three out of my 16 locals--three channels I'd never heard of (Spanish language ones in Miami DMA).


----------



## pyatta

108e upgrade has been the biggest POS ever. what the heck is going on here.. i run a group of developers and if this was my project, i'd quit!

this thing is useless right now and has been unreliable since this upgrade, i'm calling in and hopefully getting refunded, and bring back my non-dvr out of the closet.

is there something in the pipe coming, if not, i'm bringing my xp computer running gbpvr upstairs. at least that works.

back to medium, thanks to the antenna


----------



## Wolffpack

walters said:


> I get three out of my 16 locals--three channels I'd never heard of (Spanish language ones in Miami DMA).


No S*it, the two I get out of my 14 are also Spanish local channels I didn't know existed. Conspiracy theory here? :sure: Well if not conspiracy, definitely poor coding.


----------



## Wolffpack

pyatta said:


> 108e upgrade has been the biggest POS ever. what the heck is going on here.. i run a group of developers and if this was my project, i'd quit!
> 
> this thing is useless right now and has been unreliable since this upgrade, i'm calling in and hopefully getting refunded, and bring back my non-dvr out of the closet.
> 
> is there something in the pipe coming, if not, i'm bringing my xp computer running gbpvr upstairs. at least that works.
> 
> back to medium, thanks to the antenna


I didn't notice any addition problems with E8, what exactly are you running into. Granted, there are known bugs but what's making your unit so bad since E8?


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Wolffpack said:


> Not sure if anyone noticed that the filtered guide simply repeats as you page through it.


How is this different from the regular guide? when I get to the 900's it's will scroll back to my locals or if I page up from the local's it will go to the 900's?


----------



## pyatta

Wolffpack said:


> I didn't notice any addition problems with E8, what exactly are you running into. Granted, there are known bugs but what's making your unit so bad since E8?


i'm thinking the hard drive is going out or something, however, we did not have any problems until this release.

extremely slow guides, channel change, general system use.

when watch a recording while recording another show, the system locks up and goes black, so we cant record a show and watch something in our record list

watching a recording when not recording another show works about 50% of the time

while watching a recording it will just stop playing, you have to rewind and try to get past that spot, or stop the program and start over

i have to reset at least twice a night, and we only watch a few hours of tv. we also have about 20 shows we record.

this is just a frustrating piece of equipment, makes you wonder how i can sit at home and setup mythtv, gbpvr, windows media center and not have any of these issues. it would be nice to be able to trust this product again.


----------



## walters

pyatta said:


> i have to reset at least twice a night


When you're that far gone, I'm convinced you're due for a reformat or a replacement. Mine was that bad once, and since the reformat I'm down to resets "only" about every week.


----------



## Wolffpack

I'd agree with walters, try a reformat. If that doesn't work get a replacement.


----------



## lschwarcz

cobaltblue said:


> I was wondering what happened to the Local Channels in the Guide. The channels are gone from that option in my guide. I liked this guide because it was very helpful for setting up the majority of my series links. I have not done a reset at this point, everything else is running as smooth as smooth can be with the R-15. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks...


I have the same issue with my R15-300 and D11 receiver. I don't think it's specific to any receiver.

I've called DirecTV a few times about it and get various answer.... of course .

One person said it was an issue on their side and they're working on it. The next didn't know anything about it and had to ask. He came back to the phone and said that they're still working on it but it takes time because they have to deal with all of the various type of HW and have it in English and Spanish (trying to make it sound like writing a filter is such a complex software project). The next person said that the "Local Channels" filter wasn't supposed to be there any longer. She put in a "reset" request. This was where they supposedly send a special signal out to tell the receivers to reset the filtering parts (sounds like a load of you-know-what to me). My "Local Channels" filter now only shows me one local channel.

But, it's more then just the local channels missing. I watch a lot of Food Network, HGTV, DIY, etc. They used to be listed in the "News & Information" filter but are missing. The Food Network now shows up in the "Entertainment" filter but many are still missing.

Personally, I liked using the filters. Now, I have to either know the exact channel number or page through the "All Channels" which can take a LOT of time (especially getting through all of those PPV channels).

So, if you liked using the filtered listings and miss them, call DirecTV and let them know! If nobody calls, they'll just figure that it's not missed.

Thanks!
Larry.


----------



## pyatta

Wolffpack said:


> I'd agree with walters, try a reformat. If that doesn't work get a replacement.


yep, i'll try that this weekend after trying to get some $$ back... guess i better start up my torrent client


----------



## cabanaboy1977

pyatta said:


> guess i better start up my torrent client


It comes in real handy when the R15 "forgets" about something.


----------



## leesweet

Two issues with one of my R15-500s (I've not checked these things on the others...); I've read most of this thread and not seen them mentioned, so don't know if this is 'normal' for all revs, or for E8 or what. 

Background. I record every night our local channel 4 news (6:00-7:00) and then continuing with a new recording, with the NBC Nightly News (7:00-7:30) also on channel 4.

1. When watching the NBC Nightly tonight, some 'replays' (skip back 7 seconds or whatever) put me exactly 30 *minutes* back, which was in the local news. Then a skip forward (30 seconds) put it back where it belongs... ?! Is the buffer/recordings supposed to be continuous like that (never mind how it got back 30 minutes which is also weird...)

2. When recording live and playing slightly delayed (with the orange timeline counter and a (R) recording indicator), I'd skip ahead, hit the end of the buffer, and the timeline would turn green and the (R) indicator would disappear, as if I wasn't actually recording any longer. Hitting pause or skipping back would put you 'back in' the buffer, and turn the timeline orange and the record indicator back on. I don't remember this ever happening before....

So, time for a reboot or more drastic measures or are these oddities part of E8?


----------



## Wolffpack

leesweet said:


> Two issues with one of my R15-500s (I've not checked these things on the others...); I've read most of this thread and not seen them mentioned, so don't know if this is 'normal' for all revs, or for E8 or what.
> 
> Background. I record every night our local channel 4 news (6:00-7:00) and then continuing with a new recording, with the NBC Nightly News (7:00-7:30) also on channel 4.
> 
> 1. When watching the NBC Nightly tonight, some 'replays' (skip back 7 seconds or whatever) put me exactly 30 *minutes* back, which was in the local news. Then a skip forward (30 seconds) put it back where it belongs... ?! Is the buffer/recordings supposed to be continuous like that (never mind how it got back 30 minutes which is also weird...)
> 
> 2. When recording live and playing slightly delayed (with the orange timeline counter and a (R) recording indicator), I'd skip ahead, hit the end of the buffer, and the timeline would turn green and the (R) indicator would disappear, as if I wasn't actually recording any longer. Hitting pause or skipping back would put you 'back in' the buffer, and turn the timeline orange and the record indicator back on. I don't remember this ever happening before....
> 
> So, time for a reboot or more drastic measures or are these oddities part of E8?


I'd start with a RED Button RESET. That's some strange stuff you're describing.


----------



## leesweet

Wolffpack said:


> I'd start with a RED Button RESET. That's some strange stuff you're describing.


Yeah, I should have thought of that. That fixed it. Er, I mean, now it works normally. 

I guess I just can't used how easily the software gets corrupted to the point where it does something it isn't supposed to, but still runs; what else would make it do things like what I reported and be corrected with a reset?!

And people wonder why we complain that the R15 and HR20 boxes shouldn't have been released when they were...


----------



## Bobman

You need to do a weekly reset on the R-15 to keep it working smoothly and stop it from slowing down. I reset mine every Wed so it can build full guide data by the weekend when I need it most.

I have way less problems than almost everyone else and I attribute weekly resets to much of this.

Should you have to, of course not, but it helps.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

We will keep this thread open, until the latest versions go national.


----------



## niknas

This is my first time at this forum, I came here looking for help.

My problem is different than most. My DVR is trying to download the latest software. "Unable to dowload new software..... reset and try again." The DVR is trying to update on it's own every half hour. It fails every time. Is there a way to stop the auto updates??? Or why is the update failing? 

Thanks,
Nik


----------



## Clint Lamor

niknas said:


> This is my first time at this forum, I came here looking for help.
> 
> My problem is different than most. My DVR is trying to download the latest software. "Unable to dowload new software..... reset and try again." The DVR is trying to update on it's own every half hour. It fails every time. Is there a way to stop the auto updates??? Or why is the update failing?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nik


Try swapping the cables one the back of the DVR if you have both tuners hooked up. By this I mean take the cable going into the first one and move it to the second one then the one that was in the second one and move it to the first one. Then see if the download works. By the way :welcome_s


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Welcome niknas.

If what Clint suggested doesn't work (it probably will since the R15 has issues detecting the sat sometimes). If it doesn't tell us more about your setup.
Do you have two leads going to the tuner or just one? If you only have one make sure that you have it connected to sat 1. Also do your have a mulitswitch or a splitter in the mix?


----------



## niknas

My set up is a dual LNB round dish. No mulitswitch or a splitters, just a two leads from the dual LNB. I tried swapping tuners, I also tried a single tuner. I even tried contacting Directv. Still waiting for return call from tech support. Guess I have to call again and become a squeeky wheel.

Thanks,
Nik


----------



## psweig

This morning my screen saver quit with live TV. Haven't tested it yet with a recorded program.


----------



## mphare

Am I the last person on the face of this Earth with an R-15 (500) that hasn't gotten the update?


----------



## Wolffpack

mphare said:


> Am I the last person on the face of this Earth with an R-15 (500) that hasn't gotten the update?


I doubt you are. You may be in the majority at this point. For some reason, this baby has really gone out slowly.


----------



## Clint Lamor

I know I still don't have it here in FL. So no your not the last, though at times I feel I may be


----------



## paulman182

I still can't force my 500; it loads the same s/w it had.


----------



## jpl

No sign of it here in PA either. I'm not sure that it's really taking any longer than previous releases - it may feel that way because they had a couple false starts with it. Also, as Earl mentioned, there are a couple other things to keep in mind. First the user base for the R15 is expanding (how many folks out there got that new DVR for Christmas?), so the roll-outs are going to take longer as time progresses. Also, consider the size of this release. Sounds like it's a biggie, which can affect how quickly it gets out there for a couple reasons. First, it'll take longer to download to each machine. Second, DTV may be taking a somewhat cautious approach - roll out to a block of the US, and wait... see what issues come up. Like I said, given the size of this release, it wouldn't be a bad idea to do that (big release = lots of changes = lots of risk for inadvertently breaking other functionality).


----------



## walters

jpl said:


> First, it'll take longer to download to each machine.


The byte size of the release would only be relevant if we were each downloading it from a server. Since it's broadcast, it doesn't matter.

If they're anything like the company I work for, most/many people have been on vacation for the last two weeks. That probably wouldn't have been a good time to roll it out to everyone (on the other hand, practically every show is in repeats or hiatus right now, so it would not have been such a bad time to get an untested update).


----------



## jpl

walters said:


> The byte size of the release would only be relevant if we were each downloading it from a server. Since it's broadcast, it doesn't matter.


Good point - I keep forgetting that the s/w is sent down via broadcast (still used to the old receivers, and my old Tivo, that did it through the phone line). Still, there's gotta be a reason that they stagger the releases like this, beyond the fact that they want to control the roll-out to see what fires crop up. Could be a limitation on the transmission end.

Either way, I still don't think this release is taking all that much longer than other recent s/w releases. Plus my R15s are pretty stable, so I don't know how badly I want the new release  Although I am looking forward to some of the new functionality...


----------



## walters

It's a limitation on the CSR end. One that they are probably exceeding on normal days.


----------



## zipbags

Not sure if this has been mentioned. But, during a call with a rep. She said that for the east coast. The software update (X105F) will begin downloading on Jan.9 through the 14th.


----------



## TexasJames

I got the 10FA update in Texas (D/FW) early this morning on my 2 R15-500s.


----------



## Pink Fairy

Ugh I need to get off of work so I can go home and check to see if I have the new version. Previous R15-500 got the new version and it broke, hopefully the replacement wont!!! -sniffles-


----------



## Lantian

got it at 3am today in california


----------



## HardCoder

I'm reformatting and reloading my R15-300 ... 02468 gives me 104B apparently. I'm in 94122 (San Francisco).

My R15 has spent most of its time locked up the past week (record light on, unresponsive) despite several restarts. When it's not busy being locked up, it's been up to 5, or 10, seconds from button push on remote to something happening on the DVR. Oh well.


----------



## techlogik

R15-500 10e8, no RF working?

When?!?! It's the main reason, besides being able to record, that I am replacing my ancient SAT50 Sony with RF remote, I feed several rooms. RF remote necessary.

This thing is worthless if no RF to me personally and I understood it is supposed to be capable. Yet other models seem to have it in the R15, just not the 500???

Thanks


----------

